
The Life, Death, and Legacy of iPhone Jailbreaking - anjalik
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xa4ka/iphone-jailbreak-life-death-legacy
======
okket
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14673412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14673412)

